# scratch building warhound



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

considering building a warhound using these templates and photos from here, http://www.tanksandtrolls.co.uk/40Kwarhounds.htm
tried using cardboard but failed. would like any tips and hint on where to get plasticard cheap and general tips. 

thanks

james

have removed templates for safety due to comments. sorry people


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

have ordered plasticard now and will begin construction when it arrives
cant wait


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

i have a giant ass 64" x 44" sheet of plasticard. I'm not sure if i want to make a titan though.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

I got done for posting those very templates here. You might want to remove them before a mod sees them.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

zas240 said:


> I got done for posting those very templates here. You might want to remove them before a mod sees them.


He is right, because its against GWs rights so the mods will get in trouble.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Really - why does that go against GWs rights? GW itself has on numerous occations printed full plans of how to build kits in WD.


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for comments. have removed templates but can provide them if anyone wants them. cant wait to start building. got 8 weeks to do nothing till i go back to school.


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

just to show the original card foot, for anyone that is interested


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

plasticard arrived will have photos of head hopefully by tonight. will be starting at the head as it is instantly recognisable.


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

here is the head
pictures show construction process

detail still needs to be added and holes filled
i welcome C & C


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking hell good man.. ill be following this thread!


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

body and shoulder update


holes still need filling and pannel work and detailing to be done. head is not attached yet as i am considering leaving it detachable for ease of packing.

c&C welcome. not likley to update for a while as i am going away


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looking nice, i wish the one i made was even close to this, maybe when i get some plasticard, or even balsa wood.

heck i might even make some wooden legs for one so its sturdy.


----------

